# separating cabbage leaves



## northergardener

I want to make stuffed cabbage leaves. Does anyone have any hints for how to separate the individual leaves from the head without cracking/breaking them? There must be a more reliable way to do it. I cut out the core and try to wriggle the leaves loose. Sometimes they come off but often they don't.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Dip the head into boiling water for a few minutes. Peel off the loosened leaves and continue to dip until you have the number of leaves you need. You may want to trim out the lower half of the thick stem-part of the leaves.


----------



## FeralFemale

Yes. Put the head in boiling water just until the outer leaves are able to be pulled away. Repeat.


----------



## jwal10

I cut an inch to inch and a half off the bottom of the head. Use the bottom piece for shredded kraut and put layers of leaves in the kraut crock. Excellent for stuffing, a lot more flavor....James


----------



## Sanza

I freeze the whole head of cabbage even just for a few hours, and when it thaws the leaves are pliable and peel off perfectly


----------



## majik

I second the freezing strategy. My MIL taught me that trick and it works wonderfully. I've made a lot of cabbage rolls in my day and freezing the cabbage saves alot of time, irritation and cooking!


----------



## Sanibean

I've used the freezing method and it works very well. I've also wrapped the head in lots of plastic wrap, placed on a pie plate and stuck in the micro-wave for a few minutes. (depending on how large the cabbage is) I usually to this the night before, and then place in the refrigerator to cool down and use the next day.


----------

